
PagerDuty (YC S10) Pivot - Fixing the Public Transportation System - alexsolo
http://blog.pagerduty.com/2011/04/01/pivoting-fixing-the-public-transportation-system/
======
spez
Dammit! Pingdom is so bad it hurts. Please, somebody, replace them.

The only thing worse than public transit in SF is Pingdom.

~~~
mrduncan
Care to elaborate on what is so bad about them (or, what you'd like to see
improved)?

~~~
spez
They cannot keep me logged in for more than a few minutes.

They charge a ridiculous fee for texts.

You can't give multiple people access to your account, which is really
important given we use Pingdom to notify multiple people... If someone wants
to change their contact info, I have to do it.

You can't set individual notifications. For example, I want to receive push
notifications to my iPhone. David would prefer to receive emails. We can't
enable one style for one person. Instead, I have to receive his emails and he
has to receive my iPhone chirps.

The iPhone app is amazingly buggy.

So, why do we use it? Someone recommended them to me, and we've already paid
for it. I just assumed something that expensive and oft-recommended would be
better.

------
elliottcarlson
"PagerDuty will continue to be our baby and we will still enjoy waking you up
with sh* t breaks."

I sure hope they mean _when_ shit breaks - I've got other things quite under
control thank you very much.

~~~
kapitalx
Thanks, I updated it :)

~~~
elliottcarlson
Though that would have also been an interesting pivot ;)

------
kineticac
Finally someone is fixing public transport!!!! =)

------
puls
At least have the decency to spell "Aerial" correctly. Unless you're trying to
riff on Google's Helvetica-Comic Sans joke.

------
fleitz
I was really hoping it was a steam cleaning attachment for my iPhone to clean
the seats on BART.

------
randall
I freaking hate today.

I'm always the April Fool when I read stuff like this.

------
azymnis
happy april fools day everybody!

------
OmarIsmail
lol. Nice one.

